# Rental licence



## Jackdaw1 (Jun 21, 2015)

How much does a rental licence cost in the algarve and what documents do you need. Can you submit these yourself? Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## ermaolu (Jul 21, 2015)

if you search in this forum I think you would find there are already experience shared exactly on this subject,I remember Verinia had shared her experience of getting the license last year.


----------

